# M60 Cylinder Rotation Issue



## Hazzmatt (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm in need of advice on a perplexing (for me anyway) problem. I have a lightly used older model m60 and on occasion when the cylinder is closed it will spin clockwise freely as if the hammer were half back and will not lock up. if spun counterclockwise it locks up immediately. Firing of the weapon seems to be normal and once the cylinder is turned counterclockwise it locks up normally and functions properly. An individual on another forum indicated this was normal but i have owned many S&W revolvers and have never observed this before. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

